# Pattern help! Asap!



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

So I'm doing freestyle reining at state horse show... I'm really excited. Anyway, you get to make up your own pattern and I was wondering if anyone had any creative ideas. I mean, I don't want it to be just another reining pattern. Pretty much anything goes. Ideas? My costume is camo army gear and American flags and red white and blue ribbons/paint. Song is American soldier by Toby Keith. I'm dedicating it to all the soldiers and their families. It'll be fun.  I'll post a video of it next week. So. Pattern ideas? Fire away!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

You might try putting this in the reining subsection.....perhaps the reining people will see it there.....I do some reining, but not enough to advise you on this for sure.

Sounds exciting and fun! Will be anxiousl to see your videos! Good luck!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Your best bet first is to sit down the a copy of the song and work out the dynamics of the song. Loud with a quick temp should be your large fast circle. If there is a section that changed in dynamic and tempo that can be your large fast to small slow.

Keep in mind that even in a Free style program you still MUST perform all the maneuvers. There is just no set pattern to it. You can also add things like side passes and more lead changes and such but you still have to do turns each way lead changes each way rollback and your circles and stops and backing. This must all be there.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is a nice example of a freestyle routein that works the dynamics of the song in very well. Plus I just love this horse.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

^^^ Haha, great video! The end of the video was great. 

I agree though, that video was a great example of how to lay out freestyle. You want to work the song into the program, that's the best thing about freestyle. Also, being that the song you chose is slower, you may want to keep a slow lope with the pattern, I think it would look better than a faster canter. 

It's a great song though to do the pattern to...

I'm not sure if these moves leave you enough time but here's where I would incorporate your spins and sliding stops...

And I can't call in sick on Mondays when the weekends been to strong, (Spin clockwise)
I just work straight through the holidays, And sometimes all night long. (Spin counter-clockwise)
You can bet that I stand ready when the wolf growls at the door, (when he holds out door, do your sliding stop, rollback and gallop the other way)
Hey, I'm solid, hey I'm steady, hey I'm true down to the core (Sliding stop to core)

Then I'm thinking backing up during these two lines, and a rollback into a figure 8.

And I will always do my duty, no matter what the price,
I've counted up the cost, I know the sacrifice.

Now doing the figure 8 to these lines, at a nice and slow lope and doing lead changes....

Oh, and I don't want to die for you,
But if dying's asked of me,
I'll bear that cross with an honor,
'Cause freedom don't come free.

And now speed up into...

I'm an American soldier, an American,
Beside my brothers and my sisters I will proudly take a stand,
When liberty's in jeopardy I will always do what's right,
I'm out here on the front lines, so sleep in peace tonight. (sliding stop)

And not sure what to do with these lines and the beginning...

American soldier, I'm an American,
An American,
An American Soldier


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Thanks guys! Mostly what I was looking for was I have some extra time in the pattern so I was thinking about adding some two tracking or something but I'm not sure how well it goes to the song. 

mli, you pretty much just laid out the pattern that i've been planning to do. other than the fact that my mare does better with her stops if we do them after the circles, and she has beautiful flying lead changes, so i'm adding in more lead changes so that my slow and fast circles will be in time with that part, and then doing stops to the american soldier part. which isn't ideal, but that's when her best stops happen. just because she's young now so i'm just making the best of what she has for now. =)

nrha, I have all the required maneuvers in there, I'm just wondering if I should just end the song early, or add some other things in there. I'm thinking just ending it just because I'm running out of time to think of things to do. Love the video!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Does not mean you can not add in more and end with your horses strongest maneuvers.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Well she ended up getting kind of nervous just because she's young I think, but we got third! Whoo! I figured she'd wanna go faster in the ring than in practice so I added a few extra circles because her lead changes are really strong. Spins were awesome too! I just ended up adding a lot more lead changes and spins because that's where she really shines. Unfortunately, my mom's video camera ran out of memory so I don't have a video. My friend's mom does tho, I'm gonna try to get it from her. Thanks for the help though!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats yes must see video.


----------

